# Non-Toxic Shot Availability?



## jurso (Aug 8, 2006)

If we decide to hunt some of the federal lands and Waterfowl areas in ND, would we be able to buy a box of non-toxic shells in the local towns???
Just dont wanna buy a box unless I have to, and that would be at the last minute.
Thanks!


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Most should have something if you are shooting a 12 gauge.

I would bring some with me just so I wouldn't have to worry about it when you're out driving around and see a prime WPA. That way you don't have to drive into town. What's an extra $10? You'll use it up eventually.


----------



## jurso (Aug 8, 2006)

True.. Good Point Brian. thx!


----------

